# Green Gallo Flavor Guard Bottles?



## madmaxnightrider (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey Everybody I am new to collecting Antique Bottles. I live near an old dump site where people used to dump all their trash & their must be a thousand of old glass bottles from the 60's & 70's buried there. There are a ton of these Green Gallo Flavor Guard Bottles there. I think they are from the early to mid 70's. Just wondering a ballpark figure what they are worth without the cap. They are in pretty good shape with no cracks or chips just a few scratches here & there. They just need to be cleaned up. I don't have a picture of them but they look like a regular wine bottle that is green.

Also is there any 60's or 70's Glass Bottles there are worth more than others like a Brand or Color?

I will be posting some pictures of a bunch of other 1960's & 1970's Glass Bottles to see what they are & what they are worth. If you could help me out in any way I will Greatly Appreciate It Very Much! Thanks for your Time.

Marcus


----------



## madmaxnightrider (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 20, 2016)

I hate to break it to you, but most of those bottles are worth approximately zero dollars.  Not very much from that era is worth anything, the blue bottles will sell for a dollar at flea markets but there's nothing else there with any value.  Soda bottles from that era can be worth a bit, the Zetz looks alright and the Mountain Dew bottle would be a good one if it wasn't in such bad condition.  If you can find a spot where the soda bottles aren't losing their labels, or where there are a bunch of No Deposit, No Return embossed sodas, then it could be worth digging, unfortunately otherwise that era is just too modern.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 20, 2016)

CanadianBottles is pretty much right on, there isn't much worth anything from that era, unless you can get into some of the rarer 7Ups and Cokes, there isn't anything else worth digging unless you have an outlet for clean crushed glass for art projects........Andy


----------



## madmaxnightrider (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks Guys so much for the Info! I really Appreciate it. I have seen some of the 60's & 70's bottles that I've found going for anywhere from $1 to $30 on Ebay. Just was wondering which ones was worth the most. I have found about 2 dozen soda bottles that do say no deposit no return on them. I cleaned them up & they look brand new. I will post some pics later. 

This dump site is about a quarter mile from my house & it was used years ago from local people around here. The newer bottles are on top duh & the older bottles are deeper. The oldest bottle that I've found so far said 63 on the bottom. So I don't know if that means it was made in 1963 or what. So maybe if I dig deeper I can find some older Bottles like from the 50's or Earlier. I found a 1960's Clorox Brown bottle. I don't know if that is worth anything or not. After I dig some more & clean up the bottles I will post some more Pics. 

I will be looking for more No Deposit No Return & Other Soda Bottles. Thanks again CanadianBottles & Andy volkerts.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 20, 2016)

i would not waist my time digging in that trash . you can still find that stuff in any woods or even on the side of the road. very few people collect no deposit's . they may garnish more interest in 20 years.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 20, 2016)

Which ever ones you seen sell for $30 on ebay I would only pick those up then. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## madmaxnightrider (Aug 21, 2016)

The thing is there must be thousands of 1960's & 1970's bottles in that dump. There are so many to choose from that I don't know which ones to pick. That's why I'm asking you all which ones are worth the most. Like I could bring home several hundred 1970's bottles easy. I have seen little medicine bottles like bayer aspirin, vicks vapo-rub, Clorox bottles, lots of old green wine bottles & short neck beer bottles. I have to dig a little to find the soda bottles like Coke, Pepsi, 7-UP or Mountain Dew. So if I can find like 1940's or 1950's glass bottles would that be worth digging for? I am just looking for Bottles that will at least be worth a Dollar because there must be thousands in that dump. If I find a thousand $1 Bottles then that's a thousand dollars if I can sell them. The hardest thing is cleaning them up. I have about 100 bottles sitting in bleach water. What is the best way to clean an old bottle?


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 22, 2016)

the bottles that bring any money or that is collectable at all would be the acl soda's and they have to be in real good shape . that means no faded out or flacking. milk bottles with pyro glaze . and agene the logo must be in good shape. the file market would be your best bet.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 23, 2016)

At that era it's really only the soda bottles that are worth taking home.  The things of real value in that era of dump is the non-bottle things, like old enamel advertising signs that were being phased out around that time.  Although in theory if you find 1000 $1 bottles you could make $1000, the reality is that you can only get a dollar for that sort of bottle at a flea market and most flea markets don't have 1000 people buying $1 bottles, so you flood the market really fast.  I was doing pretty well selling dollar bottles at my flea market for a couple weekends and then people stopped buying them because there weren't enough new customers.  

In terms of what bottles you should keep, for that era it's just soda bottles and maybe blue glass bottles for flea markets.  Once you get back to the 50's (which I think you may be getting into judging by the Mountain Dew bottle) you can start finding good milk bottles as well.  Then it's mostly just sodas and milks that are worth keeping all the way back to the 1910's/20's, when all sorts of bottles start being good finds.


----------



## madmaxnightrider (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks so much CanadianBottles your info has been invaluable. I will just look for the sodas & the Blue Bottles from that era. The bottles have been in the dirt for 40+ years & have no labels or caps on them. The ones that do have caps are really, really rusted. I will throw back all the other bottles that are not Sodas or Blue Bottles. I could sell them on Ebay but I would have to pay like 10 - 15% Commission & like a Dollar to put the bottles on so it wouldn't be worth it unless I sold Lots of Bottles on their. I do see some 60's & 70's Small Brown & Blue Medicine Bottles that are going for $5 & Up + $7 shipping on Ebay. Does that mean that they are worth $5 or $12? Thanks Everybody! Happy Hunting


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 23, 2016)

With all those otherwise worthless bottles available, why don't you build yourself a garden wall . . . or even a garden shelter.


​


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 23, 2016)

madmaxnightrider said:


> Thanks so much CanadianBottles your info has been invaluable. I will just look for the sodas & the Blue Bottles from that era. The bottles have been in the dirt for 40+ years & have no labels or caps on them. The ones that do have caps are really, really rusted. I will throw back all the other bottles that are not Sodas or Blue Bottles. I could sell them on Ebay but I would have to pay like 10 - 15% Commission & like a Dollar to put the bottles on so it wouldn't be worth it unless I sold Lots of Bottles on their. I do see some 60's & 70's Small Brown & Blue Medicine Bottles that are going for $5 & Up + $7 shipping on Ebay. Does that mean that they are worth $5 or $12? Thanks Everybody! Happy Hunting



There's no point to putting bottles of that type on Ebay because even if the bottle only costs a dollar it'll cost $5-20 to ship it so no one will buy it.  There will be people selling bottles like that on Ebay for all sorts of unreasonable prices but those are just asking prices, and asking prices mean nothing.   It's the prices that they actually sold for that mean something, although those can still be unreasonably high sometimes, for various reasons.  Bottles that are worth less than the cost of shipping only sell at flea markets and garage sales.


----------

